# So I finally get to build me an outdoor kitchen/patio!! Tell me what it needs!



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

I will be getting a couple of months to build me an outdoor kitchen/patio/pergola/etc.etc....:thumbup:

Give me some ideas of cool things to add to the project. What are the must have items? I am looking forward to creating something sexy! It will be my outdoor mancave.

Pics would be great too!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Kegerator, Refrigerator, Smoker, BBQ, Pizza oven

Use the search function, Pergola, Pergolas, Brick for bake oven

Have fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Grill and wood fired oven, and lots of counter space.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

Outdoor speakers, flat screen is a must!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Hot chicks


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Hot chicks


Ditto.:laughing:


----------



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ditto.:laughing:


Ditto Ditto:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Music with hot chicks!


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

kdub1777 said:


> I will be getting a couple of months to build me an outdoor kitchen/patio/pergola/etc.etc....:thumbup:
> 
> Give me some ideas of cool things to add to the project. What are the must have items? I am looking forward to creating something sexy! It will be my outdoor mancave.
> 
> Pics would be great too!


If you build a pizza oven, you may as well put your grill on craigslist.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

kdub1777 said:


> Pics would be great too!



:thumbsup:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_vXhVGx51WYI/SBq4mtP9TlI/AAAAAAAAA2I/eFewEw5d0YU/s400/c298_1.jpg


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

This






+






=:clap:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

stonecutter said:


> This
> View attachment 53580
> +
> View attachment 53581
> =:clap:


Whoa, hold up.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Hot chix and outside shower :clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Hot chix and outside shower :clap:


with music :thumbup1:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

One more because its got a pergola in it, which I designed and built with my Dad. I took this the day we closed on the house...so now I get to start over.








The oven wasnt finished the way I wanted because we decided to sell just before I got to that part..but it sure worked great and we had some fun pizza partys in the months leading up to closing. Make sure you post pics of your project!


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Or may be a sink,grill and fridge?


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> Hot chicks


*If you build it, they will come!*

D.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't forget the Hot Tub!






Take a soak,
D.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Pantel outdoor flat screen.

http://panteltv.com/outdoorproducts.html :thumbup:

Rock speakers

http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/rockspeaker.html :thumbup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Diamond D. said:


> Don't forget the Hot Tub!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing:LOL. That is one of my most favorite Sat. Night Live episodes ever:laughing:


----------

